# How to renew Permanent Resident?



## sweetredrose (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

My PR will be expired in June 2017, I have to renew it before I travel to my country. Could you please help me how to do it? What kind of documents that I need to provide? I live in Perth.

Thank you very much ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You need to get an RRV 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


----------



## sweetredrose (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you so much



JandE said:


> You need to get an RRV
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


----------

